# Old costumes



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i found this pic this weekend. LOL this was in the early 70s. we grew that pumpkin...i was a witch, not sure what the heck my brother was...

anyone else have old pics of them at halloween??


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't have any scanned on the computer yet. I was just thinking today this would be a fun thread, to see old costume pics. I'll have to see if I can get ahold of some from my parents.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

My very first Halloween. I was a ghost. I am the younger one.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL!! awww that is such a sweet picture!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

2 years old - witch









10 years old - vampire









12 years old - ghost (I'm on the left)
My sister and her boyfriend wore these the year before. His little brother and I stole them for the next year.  No one knew who we were...it was great!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

haha those are great pictures!!!! i love you as the vampire!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I wish I had some childhood pictures of my friends and I for Halloween, but there are none in exsistence! That's why we're not letting my friends kids costumes go unnoticed when they're growing up!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

I found this old one!

Its from 1969 i think.

Im one of the 101 dalmatians lol


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Aww how sweet! The pic itselt, with the background included, kind of brings the shot of _The Omen_ to mind!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, I want to see more! These pictures are great!!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Cute pictures!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought I had posted this weeks ago.... 
I found another old Halloween picture! I'm the clown - won first place that year!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ooo fun. I'll have to try to get the old poloroids uploaded.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I looked through all my old albums and couldn't find any... i'll have to check my parent's later. I love this thread...


----------

